# Ocean Report(pics) 8-17



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit the surf this morning at sunrise with spanish and blues goin nuts as usual. Caught a few of each and filled the bait bucket. It was slick calm most of the day and we made our way to the hole. Set lines up and not long after that i had a king on my bait, he tore it up, skyed and was gone Rebait and then mike gets a sreaming splashing run. Turns out to be a big gar. Then the sharks decided to invade us for awhile. Finally they left us alone. I pulled both my baits to the yak to put out some fresh ones and while i'm taking off one of my baits my other line goes down, i grabbed the rod and reeled tight and there he was mr. brown suit making a few jumps. This one put up a nice fight for a change. Got towed around for a bit then had the gaff master Mike stick him perfectly through the head with the tip of the gaff coming through the top of his skull. The fish didnt even flinch making for an easy landing. So its gonna be another week of cobia for dinner:beer:
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/mikegar-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/cobefight-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/sbcobe81708-copy.jpg">


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sweet.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Excellant report...nice catch!!!

W2F


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

sweet nice fish.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

NNNNNNNNNNice!!!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

that's what's up man. that kayak is a cobe magnet.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

and I just made last minute changes to go fish for sheeps at the 1st this morning... 

nice fish man. too bad about the king.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

awesome


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damnit. now i gotta go out again tomorrow. nice fish brother


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Most excellent on the catch and report!! :beer: 

What kind of yak do you have?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i love VAB! nice catch! living north of the CBB sucks for fishing unless you use the barbi rod


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

aww that cobia's cute.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

fish breath- thanks, i fish out of a native manta ray 14

stuck on shore- u and the kid been catchin anything or did yall give up on fishing?


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

reelax84 said:


> fish breath- thanks, i fish out of a native manta ray 14
> 
> stuck on shore- u and the kid been catchin anything or did yall give up on fishing?


lol u funny matt...i didnt give up....funny this dude caught 3 fish and all a sudden hes the chit


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

i gave up when i lost my cobia.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

haha damn homie i knew i could get ya to talk! ya aint gotta get on here and start crying though just wondered why i aint seen ya'll out in a while.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

reelax84 said:


> haha damn homie i knew i could get ya to talk! ya aint gotta get on here and start crying though just wondered why i aint seen ya'll out in a while.


cuz i was in fla for a month


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

awesome good job man!!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet
how are you hooking youre blues live bait hooks king rigs


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

red_fish said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> how are you hooking youre blues live bait hooks king rigs


i just use treble hooks, havent lost a cobe yet with em' but when i was using Js and circles targeting them earlier in the year i lost prolly 3 or 4 of em.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

reelax84 said:


> i just use treble hooks, havent lost a cobe yet with em' but when i was using Js and circles targeting them earlier in the year i lost prolly 3 or 4 of em.


are you using wire or flouro or those pre made king rigs just wondering cuz i had my bluefish knocked about 3 feet outta the water the other day and a couple short take downs all on wire kingrigs wondering if the wire spooked them


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Red, I use wire and treb hooks...Thats how I caught mine....See ya Sunday....


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

i use wire and hand make my rigs. i try to use the samllest wire i think i can get away with.


----------

